# Congratulations Isa



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

On 3000 posts!!!!:bounce: 

Here's to 3000 more 
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

:bounce:
The BIG 3000!! Way to go... so much insight and wonderful reading!!! Looking forward to number 6000!!!:bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

ISA!

Without you, CT would NOT be what it is...

Thank you and keep 'em coming!!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, that's something to aspire to. I enjoy reading your posts,Isa. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Congrats! it's always a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isn't it! Congrats again Isa.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Congrats to you..
Iam hoping to be at 0 posts in 2 months..
My numbers keep going down.. haha

Danielle


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Isa! I've learned so much from you, and enjoyed reading your posts. Here's to the next 3000!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you guys, you're all so sweet. :blush:


I never thought I could write so much about food. But now I don't think I could ever stop writting about it. 


In reality, I'm the one who should thank you for helping me through the bad days.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Your posts are always interesting and informative, Isa. Thank you especially for the book reviews from a bookworm.


----------

